# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  ПК иногда не видит жесткий

## foxed

Иногда ПК не видит жесткий, пишет "*disk boot failure insert system disk and press enter*" раньше грешил на сам жесткий, проблема решалась переподключением sata в другие разделы, нет ни одного раздела SATA чтобы долгое время не пришлось переподключать в другие, CDROM во всех работает, старый винт умер, купил новый - "*Model: WDC WD10EZEX*" проблема осталась.Что может быть? Глючит мать, БП, или шнур SATA? Думал над последним, но никаких повреждений на нем нет, мать и БП тоже никогда не давали повода волноваться. Жесткому 5 дней, тестил викторией см. скрин - http://s018.radikal.ru/i513/1510/50/c7cf4b8e5cfd.jpg

Система 

• Проц. AMD AthlonTM II x2 250 3GHz
• Материнка Gigabyte GA-M720-US3
• Жесткий диск Model WDC WD10EZEX
• Видеокарта GeForce 9600 GT
• Оперативная память kingston 2 gb х2
• LG DVD RW дисковод

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

> Иногда ПК не видит жесткий, пишет "*disk boot failure insert system disk and press enter*" раньше грешил на сам жесткий, проблема решалась переподключением sata в другие разделы, нет ни одного раздела SATA чтобы долгое время не пришлось переподключать в другие, CDROM во всех работает, старый винт умер, купил новый - "*Model: WDC WD10EZEX*" проблема осталась.Что может быть? Глючит мать, БП, или шнур SATA? Думал над последним, но никаких повреждений на нем нет, мать и БП тоже никогда не давали повода волноваться. Жесткому 5 дней, тестил викторией см. скрин - http://s018.radikal.ru/i513/1510/50/c7cf4b8e5cfd.jpg
> 
> Система 
> 
> • Проц. AMD AthlonTM II x2 250 3GHz
> • Материнка Gigabyte GA-M720-US3
> • Жесткий диск Model WDC WD10EZEX
> • Видеокарта GeForce 9600 GT
> • Оперативная память kingston 2 gb х2
> • LG DVD RW дисковод


Обновлений BIOSa для Вашей матплаты, связанных с глюками веника или определением устройств в системе, на оффсайте нет.

Вы пробовали подключать в разные слоты SATA и проблема всегда возвращается - может свидетельствовать о выходе из строя SATA контроллера. В этом случае материнку, скорее всего, придется заменить  :Sad: .

foxed, самостоятельно Вы можете исключить разве что шнур, блок питания и батарейку. Винчестер, очевидно, уже исключен, потому как поставлен новый. 

Убедитесь на всякий случай, что к Вашему пк не подключены никакие флешки и в CD-дисководе нет диска.

Замените батарейку на материнской плате, затем выставляйте заново приоритеты загрузки - отключите флоппи, если оно есть (3,5 disabled), 1ым грузится HDD, 2ым СD/DVD, скорректируйте дату, время и т.д. Сохранить и выйти.

Замените шнур для жд, внешне повреждения далеко не всегда заметны. Если нет нового, то поменяйте шнуры местами с CD/DVD. Так, наверное, даже лучше будет - можно отследить, если система начнет грузиться нормально, а в проводнике исчезнет значок CD-дисковода, значит, действительно глючит шнур.

БП лучше взять другой, заведомо рабочий и проверить с ним. Это обязательно. Если уж негде взять подмену - то хотя бы отключите, продуйте слоты и заново подключите свой БП (маловероятно, но вдруг..).

 :Rtfm:  Неэффективность вышеописанных шагов будет сигналом для обращения к профессиональной помощи техсервиса. Там проведут полную диагностику и определят причину сбоев.

----------


## foxed

Последний раз как была эта проблема, вставил в слот где был CD-rom, запустился но на следующий день таже проблема, и снова пришлось переподключать в другой слот. Иногда проблема исчезает на неделю +/-. В дисководе нет ничего, USB только стабильно включен WI-FI адаптер и мышь. Возможна проблема в батарейке биоса? Ее никогда не менял. За БП учту. Мать давно пора менять, но бюджетных хороших не нашел, а если брать то и оперативку нужно уже ddr3 а это пока не по карману. Спасибо.

----------

